# Lowering spring question



## Goatboy67 (9 mo ago)

Does anyone know if springs from a 72 Chevrolet pickup would fit my 67 Goat? I replaced my worn originals with new OEM springs but the front rides way too high. A friend offered me his lowering springs, not sure they will work. Thanks!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Goatboy67 said:


> Does anyone know if springs from a 72 Chevrolet pickup would fit my 67 Goat? I replaced my worn originals with new OEM springs but the front rides way too high. A friend offered me his lowering springs, not sure they will work. Thanks!


 Not the best suggestion but....Have someone with a torch cut off one lower coil. Mine would probably ride decent except for the fact that I have low profile tires.


----------

